# Split Beech tree felling



## Reg (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi guys, I’m new. This site is huge, I had no idea!

Anyhow, I will try my best to fit in and get along with everyone.

This video is of a tree we did in two stages over a couple of Saturdays; a large Beech tree with multiple splits around the lower trunk and decay a little further up. The tree was on the edge of golf course and it was eventually decided, in the interest of safety the tree should come down.

The video is in two parts, the first one is a little dark to start with but it gets better. The second is much brighter. Thanks and take care.

Day 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXAqyPrlkYI

Day 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXAqyPrlkYI

I must point out that that during the credits I actually thank a Tool distributor that helped me out, so its not an advert as I realize that would be against the A.S rules.

Thanks, and enjoy the videos, about 20 minutes to watch both.


----------



## AxeKnot (Feb 2, 2008)

Easily one of the fattest Beech stems I've ever seen!

Cool vid, thanks for posting. 

Was that an 088 you were using up the tree? You must have the strength of an Ox? I couldn't do it, max saw for me in tree is 660, and even thats pushing it. 

The slow mo shots were excellent, dont see enough slow mo in tree vids.


----------



## lxt (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice, Not to be cruel but the surrounding trees took a beating!! or was there no care for them by the home owner? just wandering. Nice when you can just cut em & let em fly!!!


LXT.................


----------



## Reg (Feb 2, 2008)

Axeknot, yes that was an 88 and no I'm not built like an ox, on the contrary. You're just trying to boost my confidence, right?

LXT

I think there was just the one dead tree almost right underneath and a small oak that got skimmed a little. The first day was a real rush-job to get that top out, so inspite of how it may have appeared on the youtube film, I thought we did ok. Thanks


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice video, must have been a whale of a brush cleanup job.


----------



## Reg (Feb 3, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice video, must have been a whale of a brush cleanup job.



I told them it was best left, or at least just thrown into piles to rot and recycle. Great for wildlife habitats also. Kinda like making the best of a bad situation. Thanks.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 3, 2008)

Really great video !

I love the mix of helmet cam and ground shots.

All it would take to make it one of the best vids on the site is a kicking sound track.

Love it ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Reg (Feb 3, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Welcome to AS Reg. I've seen you around for some time now and it's great having you stop by.
> 
> Great job and video!



Thanks alot Dan, the pleasures all mine.

Reachtreeservice, those particular videos ran for 20 minutes so I’d have had to synchronize about 4 suitable track’s, might have sent my lil brain into overload.

But, seems as you liked those couple then you might just enjoy these ones also. Its good to share!

Large poplar with crane
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-8212521504510650185&hl=en-GB

Horse chestnut with crane
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=3206097179768473036&hl=en-GB

Beech tree with crane
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-4934705594182799965&hl=en-GB

A couple have sound-tracks but are quite faint for some reason so you might have to up the volume a little. Thanks again


----------



## zr900 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome Tree

Both links took me to day 1, but I found day 2

I have cut a lot of big beach, well what I thought was big, in the 40 inch range. What was the diameter of that tree?


----------



## Reg (Feb 3, 2008)

> What was the diameter of that tree?



I didn't actually measure it but here's a picture attached

Yeah, sorry about the link, I must have put on the same one twice.


----------



## AxeKnot (Feb 3, 2008)

Reg said:


> Horse chestnut with crane
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=3206097179768473036&hl=en-GB



Awesome crane work, one of the best crane vids I've seen.

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 3, 2008)

So how about the link the beech 2. Beech one was good.


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 3, 2008)

great video. you climbers have got to be crazy .  h


----------



## Reg (Feb 4, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> So how about the link the beech 2. Beech one was good.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WaV4xx0SiA


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 4, 2008)

Reg, Great video and great job! I bet you needed a few pints of Ale to wash all those woodchips down Good use of safety equipment!


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 4, 2008)

another great video . thanks h


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 4, 2008)

Very good all around. Thanks Reg, great effort on putting the video together.


----------



## Customcuts (May 28, 2012)

Reg..... You are the MAN! your videos have inspired me more than any others I have seen... Much respect to you Nd your crew. Amazing work you are definately a living legend who has set the bar for tree work around the world thank you


----------

